# Anyone Happen to Own a Winchester 1100 XSU ?



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Wondering if anyone has owned one and what was your resolts of Owning one?

A different gun dealership in my area happens to Own on and a few different gamo's....

Hope they may be interested more so in just buying my 870 off me so I can Order a new RWS for all the head ache of dealing with parting with a Item thats nice for another gun...

Or does anyone here have a RWS they might be interested in parting with thats not beatin' Up or slowly gettin' weak... That may be interested in a 870 12 gauge Express shotgun....

[email protected]

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

I am guessing No one has owned one to say good or bad thoughts on one..

Called Ackleys and Sons in Westfield P.A. to check on Air Rifles, and they only sell GAMO.. So I asked what the Price range is on them and the Gun said they start at $300.00 and Up....

So I will try and sell this remington and Place a Order i hope for a RWS in the .22 caliber... and a better scope...
With a Small Pen Light that will ad in spotting and seein' threw the scope in low light in the barns That will give a nice beam out to 40 yards..... Or Gutt a pen Light and add a 12volt bulb,so I can run the light on a pressure switch on the side of the gun and have it tighted into my 12 volt jumper box I can set next to me on the floor of the barn...with just some gator clips to hook it up....I haven't made it out shooting in a few days and got the itch to get back at um'...last Bird dropped was a Crow with my 12 gauge using some #8 shot.... And that was on Sunday....

So I need to get out and shoot atless a critter soon...Trigger finger twitching...

Take care 
Scottie_The_Boy


----------

